# Kimmy is home! Finally!!!



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

At last, my little Kimmy is home!!!! :chili: I give praise and thanks to my God for He allowed her to come safe in to my arms!! :wub: I knew He would watch over her! :aktion033:

I was expecting her today, November 28th, but she was able to come on the earlier flight like was planned at the beginning. So last night I went to pick up my little angel. :heart: Everyone at the airport was in love with her. The vet from the quarantine had her running around free in her office while they waited for me. They don't ever do that with other dogs, but she was just so cute they said they couldn't keep her inside the crate; they didn't want her to leave, lol! 

The trip was a very long one for her, but it's like she didn't notice. Last night she was so energetic, following me around everywhere, looking around my room curiously, and of course checking Kelly out. I did the whole "introduce them out the house" method, and it seemed to have worked because Kelly isn't nearly as jealous as I expected her to be. Anyways, this morning was another story. Kimmy just wants to sleep because it's her nighttime in Korea. I did manage to take some pictures of her this morning with my better camera, though you can tell by her little face she's sleepy. :wub: The first pictures are the ones I took last night with my phone after she arrived in my house. And the rest I took this morning when we woke up, so please excuse my messy bed. :blush:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Marisol! She is absolutely precious! I'm so glad she made it without problems! Can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so pleased for you. :chili::chili::chili: She is a little doll. :wub:
I hope Kelly continues to enjoy her new little Sis.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Marisol-She is just precious! :wub: So happy all went smoothly for Kimmy.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Absolutely stunning! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Marisol she's so beautiful! I'm very happy for you, Kimmy and Kelly and I hope to see more and more pictures of your girls. Give them extra kisses from us. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## mylilbiscuit (Nov 1, 2012)

wooohooo !!! :chili: Welcome home Kimmy!! :chili: We are so happy for you guys. We need more pictures!! She is very pretty :wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Yahoo and she is gorgeous!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

She is adorable! Congrats, Marisol!!! Glad she made it home safe and sound and is doing so well. Love the pics of her and Kelly and all the pink stuff!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

She is adorable! So happy all went well, congratulations!!!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

So happy she finally arrived and in such great condition. She is just adorable!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Congratulations..Kimmy is beautiful and she looks like she thinks shes the luckiest dog alive to have such a wonderful new home.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Well we know what you are giving thanks for. She is a total doll. They look like sisters b


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

She's home!!!! :chili::chili:

She's precious!!! So, is she everything you were expecting??? 


I am so happy for you!! :aktion033:


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

She is beautiful! Both girls are! I'm so glad she made it to you ok and that they are getting along well. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

The A Team said:


> She's home!!!! :chili::chili:
> 
> She's precious!!! So, is she everything you were expecting???
> 
> ...


She's even more than I expected!!! In person, she's so tiny!!! I didn't realize how small she would be. And her face is so beautiful... To me she looks like an angel :wub: 
In my opinion, pictures don't do her justice, lol! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Kimmy just now :wub: 
(I still haven't made my bed, please ignore lol) 






Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marisol -- I'm so happy that Kimmy arrived safe and sound. I had no doubt that she would. She is just gorgeous!!!! And you can tell that she and Kelly will soon be best friends (and sisters).

Congratulations on your new baby.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

THANK YOU LORD for bringing Kimmy home safely, right into her mamma's arms.
She is stunning, both of your girls are. I'm so happy for you :hugging:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Congrats! I am happy that you got her home safe and sound!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Marisol, she is gorgeous!!! I am so happy all went well with her trip home to you. Kimmy and Kelly are both beautiful fluffs.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

All I can say is WOW! She's really stunning so glad it all worked out.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Omg...she is like a picture on a wall....actually more beautiful! I am so happy she is with you finally and the trip went fine...I am sooo happy for you !!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So glad that Kimmy's safe and sound at your home. She's simply adorable. :tender::wub2: Glad she and Kelly are getting along.


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Awww, she is a little doll!!! And her hair is so long already. I'm so happy that she is home safe. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Welcome to SM Kimmy. We have been waiting to meet you!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow, what a little doll:wub:. You have two beauties there:wub::wub:. Congratulations and best wishes.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh my! She is absolutely stunning! Congratulations!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

She's precious, both of them are. Congrats.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

What a stunning girl. Welcome home Kimmy!!!


----------



## Ruby (Nov 5, 2013)

Welcome home! She is perfect. The trip didn't affect her at all!!!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Kimmy is adorable and looks so happy with Kelly!
You are truly blessed :wub::wub:
Love the pics:chili:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww she looks like a precious baby doll. I'm so happy that the trip went well and she's home safe and sound! Kelly is beautiful too!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Congratulations! I'm so glad that she seems unaffected by the trip. She is gorgeous and so is her big sister! :wub::wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

congrats!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Marisol, Kimmy is beautiful ... just like her big sister, Kelly.:wub::wub:

I love the pictures. Thank you for sharing them ... and, I look forward to seeing more!

Congratulations!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

I want to thank all of you who have been there for every step of the way getting Kimmy. This fluff has been such a blessing; truly a gift from God! She is everything I asked God for her to be. He answered my detailed prayers. :wub: I am very happy because of Him!  

Anyways, it's 1 am right now and I can't sleep; I'm still excited about all this. So, tonight I took a few pictures of my little girl's second night home. I'll post them tomorrow.  Well, everything's so far, so good!! Only problem is that Kimmy confused one of Kelly's bed for a pee pad :huh: But, her and Kelly are getting along better than I expected! :aktion033: I even caught them starting to play chase around my room, lol! I was going to get my camera to film them but once they saw me get up they stopped.  Oh, well. I'm sure there will be lot's of more moments like these in the future. You know what's weird, fellow SM'ers? That today was Dolce's "gotcha day". I got him November 28th of 2007. And yesterday God gave me Kimmy. Also Kimmy was born just a few days before Dolce passed away, and it all makes me realize it was all pre-determined by God. I'm still a teenager and am still learning, but now I know that everything has happened for a reason. I feel that what I went through with Dolce prepared me for harder things that were going to happen in my life. I don't usually like to publicly display my personal things on the internet, but I'm still just so glad that I've had you guys to support me through Dolce's passing. And truly, to have others share the excitement about Kimmy's arrival has made me even more excited. 

Thanks again to all of you. We love you!!


----------



## SA_GC (Oct 14, 2013)

Kimmy is a little angel doggy. Congratulations and all of the best to all 3 of you. Be a good big sister, Kelly...


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Marisol, so glad things are going so well and looking forward to the next round of pics. Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Well welcome home baby Kimmy! Glad she and her big sister seem to be hitting it off. Hoping they become best buddies.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

She is so beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

She so adorable! Congrats!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Beautiful puppy! Lucky baby, lucky mommy!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yep!


----------



## tookie (Nov 26, 2013)

Yes, thank the Lord she is safe & sound.
What a doll she is!!!
Congratulations!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Hooray! I'm so happy to hear she got there safely and that her transition is going so well! She is beyond adorable. I am loving all the pix so keep sharing!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

She's adorable!


----------

